# China Has A New Video



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 16, 2014)

I found this wondered if was anyones cup of tea...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxzgwJ8tSE0
I have to say it made me question a few things.
Lets get to number one LOL


----------



## Rekel (Nov 16, 2014)

At first the video reminded me of Stupid Hoe by Nikki Minaj, but let's just say I changed my mind after a while.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't like chickens that way.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 16, 2014)

_Yknow, because avian furs are my preferred species, I'm rather scared. ;-;_


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 18, 2014)

garbage kayru Pampu whatever her name is rip off


----------



## Sylver (Nov 18, 2014)

You owe me a new pair of ears.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 18, 2014)

The band are called...rollin' wang...Oh China And Sylver I'm sure your ears will recover :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

This song won't go away. I may need to perpetuate an unsavory stereotype and rip up some fowl.
Or I could get drunk and try to seduce my friends again.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

_What the fuck?_


AHHHHHFUCK I swear I hear 'chuchi chuchi chuchi' in there, I know it's not, keep telling myself it's not, but ahhhgaaahd I hear my name in this shit!


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 19, 2014)

OK I sorry now but it was that odd I thought it was worth mentioning...forgive me? :3


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 19, 2014)

_.. They gave an animated chicken chicken a huge pair of tits._


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> _.. They gave an animated chicken chicken a huge pair of tits._


Plump juicy chicken breasts, yo. :B


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 20, 2014)

Food, I remember food...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

Lunch today reminded me of that video. Lots of leftover chicken from some Chinese restaurant.


----------

